# Scotchies



## Braki (19/3/18)

Anybody tried these yet? Is it really as good as everyone is going on about it?


----------



## Hooked (19/3/18)

@Braki Nope haven't tried it, but if you want to buy Mr and Mrs Vape Lounge in Tableview has it (according to the website).


----------



## Cor (19/3/18)

Ide beware of the rave train lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (19/3/18)

We've all been hit by that bastard of a locomotive 


Cor said:


> Ide beware of the rave train lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Braki (19/3/18)

Im actually going to see if I can get a recipe for the butterscotch flavor. It sounds interesting. Was just wondering if anybody have tried these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

